# WTB:: This Twin Flex!!! Thanks!!!



## carlitos60 (Jul 25, 2015)

If Anyone Has This Twin Flex!!! 

I'm Interested in It!!!!

Please PM Me Price!!!






Thanks!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2015)

That looks like a picture from Budget Bicycle Center and I'm guessing they were asking about $5k or better. I searched their site and didn't see it. The big money parts are missing--tank and guard plus you need to run down a rack, light stem, and bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## youngprewarguy (Jul 25, 2015)

Its on the budget bicycle center site under vintage bikes. Search 1939 Huffman Dixie Flier Bicycle, 1499.00 closeout special.... Shipping isnt cheap.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2015)

I still ain't seeing it unless you happen to have the correct guard and tank laying around or you're in for at least $1400 in parts and it would need a resto. So for about $5k you would have a nice $3500 bicycle. Alternatively you could just get some bars and a stem and enjoy as is.  Just my thoughts. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2015)

I think that's a good price (without the shipping) You better grab it Carlitos before someone else does. 

http://budgetbicyclectr.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=dixie


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 25, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I think that's a good price (without the shipping) You better grab it Carlitos before someone else does.
> 
> http://budgetbicyclectr.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=dixie




I Was Hoping to Deal!!!!!
No Wheels and No Seat!!!
Are the Fenders Original???
Who is the POC???

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2015)

You obviously saw the bike was missing these pieces? The only dealing you will do with these guys is send them the full amount--not the easiest people in the world to try and cut a deal with. But you asked and now you can receive--just step up to the plate and swing! V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Thanks for the Info!!!*



Freqman1 said:


> You obviously saw the bike was missing these pieces? The only dealing you will do with these guys is send them the full amount--not the easiest people in the world to try and cut a deal with. But you asked and now you can receive--just step up to the plate and swing! V/r Shawn





Thanks for the Info!!!
But,,,,,,I Deal with The Cabe and eBay Only!!!
I Was Hoping a Caber was the Owner!!!

I Really Want a Rat/Rusty One,,,Not a Resto!!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't get it carlitoso60, you were specifically inquiring about that very bike. Who cares if it belongs to a Caber or not. If you want it, just go for it. 

I do agree with Shawn though, those budget folk are not the easiest people to deal with, and their pricing seems to be on the high end.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2015)

I guess when you  add in the $250 shipping, the value is not there. Id say frame $500, fork $350, fenders (which are original i believe) $150, other parts $200.  Total $1200 not $1750.   So yeah I guess that's why no one has stepped up even at its bargain basement clearance price.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree,
I was trying to buy the CWC Aero Flyer that they've had for a very long time. Made a good offer considering it had missing parts and some incorrect parts but they were stuck on their ridicules "I'll never sell it" price tag.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> I agree,
> I was trying to buy the CWC Aero Flyer that they've had for a very long time. Made a good offer considering it had missing parts and some incorrect parts but they were stuck on their ridicules "I'll never sell it" price tag.





I've always wondered if they would deal or not. Set prices high and then sell for a good offer is what some sellers do, but I guess it's not something Budget does.


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> You obviously saw the bike was missing these pieces? The only dealing you will do with these guys is send them the full amount--not the easiest people in the world to try and cut a deal with. But you asked and now you can receive--just step up to the plate and swing! V/r Shawn




I agree. If you want it, just step up and buy it.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> I agree. If you want it, just step up and buy it.




I emailed Them;;;;;Lets See What They Say?????

In The Cabe, No One Else Has a Frame, Fork, and Springers????  A Project???

Does Anyone Have Good Relations with Them????


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I have some experience with BBC. A few years ago they posted on the CABE and I guess they were inundated with messages. It took me forever to speak to someone who was actually in a position to make a deal and when I did they were  not willing to negotiate. Finally after the fourth call or so we were able to reach an agreement--no bargain but a bike I really wanted. They've already reduced this one so my guess is you just need to pull out the big boy wallet and send them the $1750 for the bike. I'm just curious why you were hunting this specific bike? Do you just surf the web and find a picture? Good luck in your dealings with these people. V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 26, 2015)

Answer Was:  Same Price!!!!
With or Without Anything!!!

I Want One; BUT, I Don't Need It That Bad to Deal With Stuck Ups**, Non Flexible Business!!!
I Have 15 Nice Bikes!!!

Thanks Guy!


----------

